# 2 Shot Trunk Release !



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

If anyone finds there trunk open every now and than on its own ! I know i have twice ! There is a update available which involves installing a (2 Shot Relay) for your trunk release. What happens is in your pocket or pocket book sometimes the trunk release button can get pushed by accident. After the update you have to push the trunk release button on your remote twice to open the trunk.I just did mine today and it works great.Haveing it open twice on its own was enough for me.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

GM Master Tech said:


> If anyone finds there trunk open every now and than on its own ! I know i have twice ! There is a update available which involves installing a (2 Shot Relay) for your trunk release. What happens is in your pocket or pocket book sometimes the trunk release button can get pushed by accident. After the update you have to push the trunk release button on your remote twice to open the trunk.I just did mine today and it works great.Haveing it open twice on its own was enough for me.


I have thus happen at least once a week.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

Well if your on warranty it is free !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

GM Master Tech said:


> Well if your on warranty it is free !!!!!!!!!!!


Do you have a number on thia so I can go to my dealer.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

xTooltipElement







Service Information 
       



2012 Chevrolet Cruze (US/Canada) | Cruze US/Canada Service Manual 2817 | Preliminary Information | Document ID: 3267040 [HR][/HR]
#PI0924: Intermittent Unwanted Trunk Opening While Vehicle is Parked - (Apr 4, 2013) 

Subject: Intermittent Unwanted Trunk Opening While Vehicle is Parked 







Models: 2010-2013 Buick LaCrosse 2011-2013 Buick Regal 2012-2013 Buick Verano 2011-2013 Chevrolet Cruze 2012-2013 Chevrolet Sonic (4 Door Sedan Only) 2013 Chevrolet Malibu 
[HR][/HR]Condition/ConcernSome customers may comment on unwanted opening of the trunk without pressing any of the release buttons while the vehicle is parked. Although the trunk is unlatched while parked, the owner may not observe the trunk open until they begin to drive the vehicle. This may also be accompanied with a “Trunk Open” message in the DIC. 
This condition may be caused by the trunk release button on the remote transmitter being pressed inadvertently while the transmitter is in their pocket or purse. 
Recommendation/InstructionsReplace the KR95B Rear Compartment Lid Unlatch Relay with a “Two Shot Relay”, GM P/N 19119267, using the applicable procedure below. When installed, the remote transmitter (key fob) trunk release button, the exterior rear compartment lid release switch (touch pad) or the interior rear compartment lid release switch must be pressed twice within three seconds to release the trunk. 
*For LaCrosse, Regal (2011 Germany Built (RPO RUE)), Verano, Cruze and Malibu* 
Remove the KR95B Rear Compartment Lid Unlatch Relay located in the X51A Instrument Panel Fuse Block and install the “Two Shot Relay.” 
*For Regal (2011 Oshawa Built (RPO OSH), 2012-2013) and Sonic* 
The rear compartment lid unlatch relay is part of the printed circuit board in the relay/fuse block and not serviceable separately. Installation of an external relay circuit to bypass the feed to the trunk release control will be required. Install the “Two Shot Relay” adjacent to the BCM and attach a tag to the relay and mark with “Two Shot Trunk Relay per Bulletin PI0924.” For future diagnosis for an inoperative trunk release, this relay installation will be identified before a BCM is replaced. 

Label the four leads of connector, P/N 12126045 as indicated below.
Connect the connector to the new relay, P/N 19119267.
Locate circuit 6188 (trunk release control) at the BCM following service information. Cut the wire and splice the BCM and relay side of the circuit as shown below.
Connect wire fused, unswitched power and ground as shown below.

















 

(1)BCM Circuit No. 6188(2)Ground(3)Relay Circuit No. 6188(5)Fused 12V Power

Customer InformationPlease communicate to the customer that once this repair is completed, the remote transmitter (key fob) trunk release button, the exterior rear compartment lid release switch (touch pad) or the interior rear compartment lid release switch must be pressed twice within three seconds to release the trunk. Please share this information with the customer, including a copy of this message. 
Parts Information
Part Number
Description
Qty
19119267
Relay, Rear Compartment Lid Release (2-Shot Trunk Release Relay)
1
12126045
(Regal, Sonic Only)
Connector
1

Warranty InformationFor vehicles repaired under warranty, use:

Labor Operation
Description
Labor Time
N9702*
(LaCrosse, Regal (2011 Germany Built), Verano, Cruze and Malibu)
Installation of Two Shot Trunk Release Relay
0.3 hr
N9702*
(Regal (2011 Oshawa Built, 2012-2013) and Sonic)
Installation of Two Shot Trunk Release Relay
1.0 hr
*This is a unique labor operation for bulletin use only. It will not be published in the Labor Time Guide. 
 


GM bulletins are intended for use by professional technicians, NOT a "do-it-yourselfer". They are written to inform these technicians of conditions that may occur on some vehicles, or to provide information that could assist in the proper service of a vehicle. Properly trained technicians have the equipment, tools, safety instructions, and know-how to do a job properly and safely. If a condition is described, DO NOT assume that the bulletin applies to your vehicle, or that your vehicle will have that condition. See your GM dealer for information on whether your vehicle may benefit from the information.









WE SUPPORT VOLUNTARY TECHNICIAN CERTIFICATION 


© 2013 General Motors. All rights reserved.


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

Now everyone go for it and get your 2 Shot Trunk Release !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

My front passenger door lock decided to stop working, and I have an appointment for next week already. I will definitely be getting this done!!

It has happened to me on numerous occasions. Definitely worrisome considering some of us have a lot of valuables in their trunks.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I read about this a few weeks back on the techlink website & knew I would have my dealer do this mod next visit. However I figured I would wait a few months so they can get some practice on other peoples cars first. In the last two weeks found my trunk open three times. 
Techlink: Welcome To Techlink!

More specificly its mentioned on page 5 of the may PDF. http://sandyblogs.com/techlink/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/May-Techlink-2013-F.pdf


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I did not see it mentioned but this also(according to the PDF above), you need to press the trunk button twice not only on the key fob but on the trunk lid as well.


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

No practice needed its a very simple update on the cruze,Just pull the little door off your dash at the left side of your steering wheel. Drop down the fuse pannel and replace number 1 relay


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

GM Master Tech said:


> No practice needed its a very simple update on the cruze,Just pull the little door off your dash at the left side of your steering wheel. Drop down the fuse pannel and replace number 1 relay


Really, the PDF above indicates there was cutting and splicing BCM wire 6188. Glad to hear its even simpler than indicated.


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes any button involved with trunk opening has to be pressed twice within 3 secs to open the trunk.Thats fine with me with my luck i would have had the trunk open durring a rain storm and not noticed it of something LOL. Since i already found it open twice i am takeing no chances on this issue.Plus i have been paranoid over it being open when i dont know it if you hear me.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I agree I would rather have to press the button twice that someone be able to steal crap out of my trunk(or see the dead body I have in there).


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

You did not read the right procedure for the cruze.Its only a relay install for cruze ! I just suggest you have them order the relay before your visit so you do not have to go to the dealer twice


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

GM Master Tech said:


> You did not read the right procedure for the cruze.Its only a relay install for cruze ! I just suggest you have them order the relay before your visit so you do not have to go to the dealer twice


Right that PDF was a generic fix for a list of 2010-2013 cars, not just the cruze. I plan to call and talk to the service manager before I visit, If I mentioned the PI he will have no problem getting things ahead of time.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

What's the part number and how expensive is it? I blew through my B2B warranty 30k miles ago...


----------



## rb343 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank God. I've gotten into the habit of not putting my fob in my pocket until I'm far enough away from the car. 

Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I had the parts department order one of these yesterday when I was getting my oil changed. The parts manager had not heard of this fix and of course I forgot the PI #. The service manager listening to our conversation looked up and printed off the page(#PI0924), even one of the techs came over to talk about this. They ended up ordering two. 

All seemed genuinely interested in where I found out about that fix & could not believe I could access that information online. I told them to Google 'GM tecklink' and I emailed the website below to the parts manager(he gave me his card before I left). Techlink: Welcome To Techlink!

Maybe my dealer is not incompetent , just uninformed?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

What was cost? When I was in for my trunk switch replacement a month or two ago I mentioned the TSB to the service manager and was told they can't just perform TSBs because I want it. I guess he said that because I was in with a broken trunk switch and said it to call if it pops open by itself again. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

XtremeAaron said:


> What was cost? When I was in for my trunk switch replacement a month or two ago I mentioned the TSB to the service manager and was told they can't just perform TSBs because I want it. I guess he said that because I was in with a broken trunk switch and said it to call if it pops open by itself again.


I'm not sure, we did talk about the job only paid 0.3hours labor so I'm going to assume it will be covered by the warranty, however I am willing to pay for the relay and install myself if it ends up being out of pocket. I can't imagine it being to costly, it is just a relay. 

No matter the cost its worth it to me just to have a bit more trunk security, I would hate to have my trunk emptied while I sat nearby with the trunk button going off in my pocket. I will report back the cost once he calls that the part is in, think he said it was being shipped from North Carolina or something so could be awhile still. Will also try verify if the part number listed on page one is accurate(19119267).


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I may look into this myself!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Got my call today, the part is in. This will be covered under warranty, I go in tomorrow at 1PM. I will still try to find out the cost and part number of the relay for everyone interested.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I am interested in the cost as well. While I have not had my trunk open inadvertently, if this is as easy as a DIY relay replacement, it sounds like good cheap insurance as I carry a lot of stuff in my trunk.


----------



## pbf98 (Nov 7, 2011)

You mean I'm not the only one with this problem either!? haha glad to see there is now a solution to this!


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

I had this done over a month ago now.
It was free of charge.

I have not had an incident since installation. No more coming out to an open trunk!
Installation shouldn't take more than 10 minutes.


----------



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

Could this be the problem causing my trunk release on the trunk to not work anymore? My remote opens it but I can not open the trunk from the rear of the car anymore. I to am passed my 30,000 warranty.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Butcher98 said:


> Could this be the problem causing my trunk release on the trunk to not work anymore? My remote opens it but I can not open the trunk from the rear of the car anymore. I to am passed my 30,000 warranty.


Can you see any corrosion on the trunk release button outside? This problem has been reported on the Cruze forums in the past. It normally requires a new button/wiring assembly. Don't know the prices.


----------



## eedwards (Mar 20, 2013)

I had this done on my Cruze this past Monday (free....under warranty) and it took the tech about 15 mins. Works perfectly.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

So I got this done under warranty today, but did verify the part number is 19119267 with a price of $63.


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

This never happened to me. What pissed me off is that when the car is on, I can't go to the rear of the car to open the trunk. I press on the rubber button and nothing happens, and then I go to the key fob that's in the ignition and press it and nothing happens either. I have to literally shut off the car just to open the **** trunk. 

Is this normal?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Octane Cruze

This is a safety feature. If your Cruze is in park and the doors are unlocked you should be able to open the trunk without getting out of the vehicle.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Hi Octane Cruze
> 
> This is a safety feature. If your Cruze is in park and the doors are unlocked you should be able to open the trunk without getting out of the vehicle.
> 
> ...


It's a manual so technically there isn't a park, but the e brake was up. I can't open the trunk unless the key is out of the ignition


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Octane Cruze said:


> It's a manual so technically there isn't a park, but the e brake was up. I can't open the trunk unless the key is out of the ignition


Maybe you also need to have the shifter in neutral with the manual? Either way Jackie was correct with her response, with the automatic this is the normal way it works.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Octane Cruze said:


> It's a manual so technically there isn't a park, but the e brake was up. I can't open the trunk unless the key is out of the ignition
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Neutral. Parking brake up. Unlock doors. It'll pop. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Neutral. Parking brake up. Unlock doors. It'll pop.


I knew If I bumped this topic one of you manual guys would reply.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have always wondered why we do not have an in car trunk pop button?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Even my 2004 cavalier had one, it was hidden and a few owners I talked to never even know it was there(below the steering wheel). Really miss that feature.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Here's a replacement button to open the trunk from inside: Hot item!Chevrolet Cruze Trunk switch assembly luggage refit button For left hand drive Cruze-inStickers from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com - I have no idea if it works, and I can't decide if I want to try it myself as I would have to get a replacement unlock switch and swap that over as well.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

Where can I find all applicable PI numbers for my Cruze? I've found sites that list recalls and service bulletins, but none of them list the #PI0924 for this trunk fix.

I'm looking for a full list because I'm trying to research a problem (and hopefully find a PI#) that I'm having with my windshield washer nozzle leaking onto the hood hours after I use them.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

grs1961 said:


> Here's a replacement button to open the trunk from inside: Hot item!Chevrolet Cruze Trunk switch assembly luggage refit button For left hand drive Cruze-inStickers from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com - I have no idea if it works, and I can't decide if I want to try it myself as I would have to get a replacement unlock switch and swap that over as well.


I've been dying to make an interior release switch. This option would be very nice, but in my 2012 Cruze ECO, that area of the dash has a seatbelt/passenger air bag indicator system in that place. Has anyone else actually replaced that component with this trunk release switch?


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

****! This is excellent information!

My trunk opened a few weeks ago during or before a torrential rain storm. My trunk was soaked. Man, I was pissed!

I'm going to ask my dealer about this right now! Thanks!


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I just got back from my dealerships service department. They didn't seem to want to change the trunk relay, saying that it wasn't a warranty item, until I gave them the PI#. Then they told me it's a two day project: one to change the relay, and then on the second day to program my key fobs (which they said sound only take 20 mins or so)


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Could someone get us any manufactuers information on this relay? I'd like to see if it can be obtained outside of the dealership. As $60+ dollars for a relay is a lot of money.

I'm guessing this is probably a delphi made product, but any information on the number of pins and manufactuers information may be helpful for those of use that want to search a little bit. 

It appears the Camaro that uses the same global key has similar problems. I believe that global "switchblade key" was first used in the Camaro, so there may be a potential of obtaining an aftermarket part through that path, if we know some of the details of what we're looking for.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm sure that the part # will be on the service invoice when I pick uup my car tomorrow. I'll be sure to include it here, along with any other information I can get from the techs


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

Replace the KR95B Rear Compartment Lid Unlatch Relay with a “Two Shot Relay”, GM P/N 19119267

I just found this snippet in a post by GM Master Tech on the first page.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm actually interested if there's a manufacturer name and part number on the relay itself. It seems like electronics shops have SPDT Automotive style relays for around $5-$10. I'm just not well enough versed in relay logic to understand what makes this relay a "Two Shot". It's definately an internal time delay in this new relay, but I'm unsure of the electronics term.

If someone can pull this new relay and post some pictures if it has a manufacturer on it that would help as well. 

I believe we're looking at an ISO 280 style automotive relay.. It's this time delay that I can't seem to find. 

I highly doubt GM had a special relay developed for this application. I guess anything is possible, but I suspect it's a high volume electronic component off some suppliers shelf.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I'll find it and post photos after they change mine out. Maybe that will help


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

airbornedave said:


> I'm sure that the part # will be on the service invoice when I pick uup my car tomorrow. I'll be sure to include it here, along with any other information I can get from the techs


I picked up my Cruze today, and they did nothing to fix this except order the relay. They will call me when it comes in.


----------



## BigMoe (Aug 19, 2013)

Dealer was wanting me to pay $80 for the relay, and install it myself.. Do I just give them the bulletin # for it to go under warranty. Phone had died and couldn't pull up this thread earlier. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

BigMoe said:


> Dealer was wanting me to pay $80 for the relay, and install it myself.. Do I just give them the bulletin # for it to go under warranty. Phone had died and couldn't pull up this thread earlier.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


If you're still under warranty, it is covered. Just give them the PI0924


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Anybody in Australia had this issue? Just tested the SRi-V and it's a single shot, but I have never had an issue. Touch wood.


----------



## BigMoe (Aug 19, 2013)

airbornedave said:


> If you're still under warranty, it is covered. Just give them the PI0924


Thanks. I'll go back and talk to them tomorrow. Better still be under warranty.. Only 2200 miles on the car lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## mlubi57 (Sep 2, 2013)

I just installed mine at a cost of $80.
it took me all of 15 min. to install.
it is in the fuse holder to the right of the steering column.
Release the box with the tabs, pull down to access, it does not come out.
Then open the top cap and remove the #1 relay, i needed to use a pair of pliers to grip the old one.
Install the new one and reverse the process to secure the fuse holder.
Done. Works great and now I should not find my trunk open anymore.
use to at least once a week.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

The dealership called me Friday to let me know that my relay came in. I'm sitting at the dealership now waiting for it to be installed. 

For the DIY folks: did you have to to have your keys "reprogrammed"? My dealer had me bring both keys to do so.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

airbornedave said:


> For the DIY folks: did you have to to have your keys "reprogrammed"? My dealer had me bring both keys to do so.


My dealership did mine, but there is no reprogramming involved. This is less than a 10 minute job, just replacing the number 1 relay in the drivers side fuse panel. The instructions for this are listed on the details on the first page of this thread. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/14581-2-shot-trunk-release.html#post215226


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

spacedout said:


> My dealership did mine, but there is no reprogramming involved. This is less than a 10 minute job, just replacing the number 1 relay in the drivers side fuse panel. The instructions for this are listed on the details on the first page of this thread. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/14581-2-shot-trunk-release.html#post215226


That's what I thought. I've been sitting here for almost 2 hours


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

airbornedave said:


> That's what I thought. I've been sitting here for almost 2 hours


funny the job only pays 0.3hrs, must have got backed up with a different car. If you look at the instructions on a few other models a relay has to be wired not just swapped out, I think those are only listed as an hours labor.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Just an FYI the 2 shot is disabled if you leave the car unlocked, at least mine is.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I couldn't figure out how to make the trunk open. Finally figured it out after a few minutes. I have to hold the trunk button until the amber lights blink, and then quickly hit the trunk button again. 

Took 3 hours at the dealership waiting, and was 100% covered by warranty. 

Still not sure exactly which relay it was that they changed out, so I can't provide the photo as I intended to do.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

airbornedave said:


> I couldn't figure out how to make the trunk open. Finally figured it out after a few minutes. I have to hold the trunk button until the amber lights blink, and then quickly hit the trunk button again.
> 
> Took 3 hours at the dealership waiting, and was 100% covered by warranty.
> 
> Still not sure exactly which relay it was that they changed out, so I can't provide the photo as I intended to do.


Hello airbornedave, 

I am glad the dealer was able to figure out your trunk issue. Thanks for providing an update for everyone. If additional concerns or questions arise, please don't hesitate to contact us. We can be reached via private message and are here to assist the best we can! Continue to enjoy driving your Cruze ECO! 

Sincerely,

Laura M. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Never mind the not working in unlocked car. I don't have 2 shot at all.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

airbornedave said:


> I couldn't figure out how to make the trunk open. Finally figured it out after a few minutes. I have to hold the trunk button until the amber lights blink, and then quickly hit the trunk button again.


That might work, I will have to try that. The way I do it is press the button once wait one second and press again. even a half second delay in pressing the second time does not work, needs the full second pause. The trunk mounted switch operates the same way on mine.


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

Had the new 2 shot relay installed today under warranty, using the info provided here. Of course the rest of the story is that the Service Manager at first tried to play dumb and said that the new relay price was $78. I kindly told him to read the bulletin presented here and then send the bill to GM as a warranty claim. He did. I can confirm that you have to push the trunk release above the rear license plate twice now. Small inconvenience in exchange for no more "oh shoot the trunk is open on the Cruze" as we back out of the driveway, always in a hurry, in one of our other cars.

This is the most valuable info I have gained yet from this forum and I appreciate that. Next best was the $16 OBD diagnostic connector doo-hicky that puts the windows down and up. (Although there is a warning from GM that installing this or any other shunt on the connector can cause the computers to go a little nuts.)

I don't care what my spark plug gap is, I don't care if my ABS brakes work or not because I learned from my father in 1960 how to pump the brakes in the snow, I have a base LS six speed manual,which comes with a spare donut tire, I don't care that I only get 525 miles between fill-ups, I don't care if the automatic transmission is a piece of crap, etc., etc. I have put black tape over the DRL lights on indicator because it is annoying during daytime driving, along with black tape over the upshift light because again, my dad taught me to listen to the engine's song and shift when the tune told me to. The warrior instinct was passed on. Not enough of that going on any more.

I do care if I start to smell coolant, (but I have not yet), so I am thankful for the info provided here about that apparently all too common issue should it happen to me. 

Keep the faith and dry your tongue out yacking at all your friends who still think that Japanese car quality and reliability is above that of the Cruze and many other U.S. cars.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Anyone willing to remove and take some pictures of the manufacturers wiring diagram and writting on this new relay. I've found two sources for relay's under $10.00 each.. 

This could potentially help people like me that are out of factory warranty. $80 for a relay that costs $5 to $10.00 is highway robbery. Unless this really is a custom GM created relay. I'm really betting it probably isn't. 

Pictures of all four sides, and the PIN diagram on one side would be helpful.

Thanks- 

Carbon02


----------



## beeztee (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, I tried to get this done under warranty. I am at 27,000kms on a 2012 Cruze, and the local dealer wants $91.84 for the relay and $30 labour. That was after me emailing him the pdf of the techlink article, as they hadn't even heard of it. 

Originally he wanted an hours labour, then I said that PI0924 showed 0.3 hours for the Cruze. I also mentioned a second time that it was under warranty. So I tried to talk to GM canada to ask if it was under warranty via the web chat thing, and they said that they don't know anything about PI numbers and to ask my dealer. I told them my story, and they said well if its not a defect, then its not under warranty. OMG the PI0924 says how to bill it for warranty work. How do I get my dealer to do it for free??!! /end rant


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

beeztee said:


> Well, I tried to get this done under warranty. I am at 27,000kms on a 2012 Cruze, and the local dealer wants $91.84 for the relay and $30 labour. That was after me emailing him the pdf of the techlink article, as they hadn't even heard of it.
> 
> Originally he wanted an hours labour, then I said that PI0924 showed 0.3 hours for the Cruze. I also mentioned a second time that it was under warranty. So I tried to talk to GM canada to ask if it was under warranty via the web chat thing, and they said that they don't know anything about PI numbers and to ask my dealer. I told them my story, and they said well if its not a defect, then its not under warranty. OMG the PI0924 says how to bill it for warranty work. How do I get my dealer to do it for free??!! /end rant


I just got this done today let me try and get this pic loaded. AG isn't working and I am on a slow iOS 7.0.2 update.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not sure if it will help you but try showing them this. They said it needed to be reflashed to work so not sure if you can just get it yourself and drive up for a reflash out of pocket extreme extreme worse case. 










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## beeztee (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Merc6, I will show them the pic.


----------



## Ranger_Giltrow (May 25, 2013)

I was getting my oil changed today and asked about this and the service rep said he's never heard of it. Then told me I have to go in through the screen settings (on the radio/hud) and choose the 2 shot option. I told him there is not a trunk option/settings on the display and he then proceeded to tell me it couldn't be done if it didn't show up (no **** sherlock) but said it needed to be pre-installed in the car. I tried to explain it was a relay that needed installation but I could tell he didn't care. I brought up the GM bulletin on my phone and he wouldn't even look at it and told me "quit dancing around with your keys in your pocket and it wont pop open." I laughed at him and tried not to reach across the desk and grab him by his neck.. I then walked over to the sales rep that sold me my car about 6 months ago and he said that he'd get ahold of the manager and make sure that this would get taken care of as soon as I could bring my car back (monday) If I wasn't a college football player I would have probably went off on him but since that's bad publicity I kept my cool and just talked to someone who could go over him and at the least look into what I was asking about. Thank you all for providing information and the pics so I can get this squared away and have proof and make this old ******* look like an idiot when I bring my car back after the weekend.


This was a certified GM used 2011 Cruze, at a Chevy dealership around Cincinnati, OH


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ranger_Giltrow said:


> I was getting my oil changed today and asked about this and the service rep said he's never heard of it. Then told me I have to go in through the screen settings (on the radio/hud) and choose the 2 shot option. I told him there is not a trunk option/settings on the display and he then proceeded to tell me it couldn't be done if it didn't show up (no **** sherlock) but said it needed to be pre-installed in the car. I tried to explain it was a relay that needed installation but I could tell he didn't care. I brought up the GM bulletin on my phone and he wouldn't even look at it and told me "quit dancing around with your keys in your pocket and it wont pop open." I laughed at him and tried not to reach across the desk and grab him by his neck.. I then walked over to the sales rep that sold me my car about 6 months ago and he said that he'd get ahold of the manager and make sure that this would get taken care of as soon as I could bring my car back (monday) If I wasn't a college football player I would have probably went off on him but since that's bad publicity I kept my cool and just talked to someone who could go over him and at the least look into what I was asking about. Thank you all for providing information and the pics so I can get this squared away and have proof and make this old ******* look like an idiot when I bring my car back after the weekend.
> 
> 
> This was a certified GM used 2011 Cruze, at a Chevy dealership around Cincinnati, OH


Pm chevy customer care, that guy is a Richard. The form I have a few replays up is what you say to describe the situation. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Ranger,

Please feel free to send me a private message (or email me at [email protected]) if you need assistance or if you want me to call and speak with the dealership. I am here to help you get this taken care of if you need me to.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

My 2011 did this a heck of a lot more than my 2012 does. I have only seen it happen on my 2012 maybe one or 2 times in since Feb so it has not been a great concern.


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank-you for posting. Will get this changed when I bring my car in for recall 13276 (front half shaft not meeting expectations).


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

someone wanted a pic of the relay...look at this page.

2013 April


----------



## Peregon (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. I visited my local dealer and the service writer informed me that there was no fix for the problem. Now I can show him otherwise.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Peregon said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I visited my local dealer and the service writer informed me that there was no fix for the problem. Now I can show him otherwise.


Page 5

http://sandyblogs.com/techlink/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/May-Techlink-2013-F.pdf


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I Prefer my 2 shots shaken not stirred !


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I have opened my trunk a couple hundred times and im starting to have issues with it not wanting to open. I have had to start using the key fob because the trunk release above the plate just isnt as sensitive as it used to be and requires a few accurate presses to open. Sometimes even the key fob button doesnt want to open it on the first press which leads me to believe there might be an issue with the actual release mechanism. Its almost as if the trunk is sticking.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Talk to Terrible T He knows all about that issue ....( TCollins )


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Talk to Terrible T He knows all about that issue ....( TCollins )


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Does anyone know if this fix has or will be made to apply to the 2014 Cruze also? I have been having the unintentional trunk release problem on my Diesel, which in a windy Iowa fall/winter is a big problem to to out in the morning to leave for work and find your trunk full of leaves or snow. I asked the service consultant at my selling dealer about this on the phone, but he said he would have to check with the warranty administrator.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> Does anyone know if this fix has or will be made to apply to the 2014 Cruze also? I have been having the unintentional trunk release problem on my Diesel, which in a windy Iowa fall/winter is a big problem to to out in the morning to leave for work and find your trunk full of leaves or snow. I asked the service consultant at my selling dealer about this on the phone, but he said he would have to check with the warranty administrator.


When you press the trunk button, does it open right away or do you have to hit it a 2 times? Remember if you are like me and have the car set up where no doors unlock when the car is turned off you have to press the unlock button for the exterior trunk button to work. Only thing I can say to help is I have my keys on a D ring so they are not in my pocket. My issue was more the key it's self opening up in my pocket than the trunk opening.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If the trunk keeps opening on a 2014 it's definitely a warranty item. Contact Chevy Customer Care here to get a service request opened with GM.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey revjpererson,

Could you send me your name, contact info, VIN, current mileage and the dealership that you work with. Please send it to me in a private message and I will get to work on this on Monday. I look forward to hearing from you. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## gnvenom (Nov 30, 2013)

carbon02 said:


> Anyone willing to remove and take some pictures of the manufacturers wiring diagram and writting on this new relay. I've found two sources for relay's under $10.00 each..
> 
> This could potentially help people like me that are out of factory warranty. $80 for a relay that costs $5 to $10.00 is highway robbery. Unless this really is a custom GM created relay. I'm really betting it probably isn't.
> 
> ...


Here's the relay, case, and out of its case. It is a solid state device, not a normal relay.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I definitely have to get this done on my 2012 Eco not to mention my trunk button by the license plate no longer works and my right side license plate light is also burnt out.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GM redesigned the trunk button. The new/replacement trunk buttons are sealed, a'la Sciphi's solution. The relay for the remote is a separate component.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

I've been forced to leave my keys at the front desk at work because I have hit the button too many times to afford stuff being stolen out of my truck good fix chevy thanks guys!


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Another happy 2-shot customer at 450mi on the odometer of my 2014 Eco! Found my trunk popped 2x in first week of ownership. $65 relay covered with warranty, $0.00 OTD. Thanks so much for this info (and GM for the fix)!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Dealer called this AM 2 shot relay is in (GM# 19119267), talked to the service manager, never heard of it, check with the parts guy. Yes its in, price is $83 and some cents. Replied under warranty, said go back to the service manager. Asked me what the bulletin number is, said, I called that in, didn't bring with me.

Played with his computer for awhile, printed something out, looked at it and tore it up, went back to his computer, printed out 4 sheets, had me sign the top sheet, stapled them together and said to give this to the parts manager. He looked it over, then said okay, handed me the part and I walked out, said I will install it myself.

I know there is a release to drop that fuse panel, back is a bit sore now, but do see the #1 relay on the upper left hand corner. Also got a bit confused with that Tech link, this isn't right, happy GM Master Tech posted this.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NickD said:


> I know there is a release to drop that fuse panel, back is a bit sore now, but do see the #1 relay on the upper left hand corner. Also got a bit confused with that Tech link, this isn't right, happy GM Master Tech posted this.


What was your confusion with the techlink? If you look back on page 1-3 I was confused by the tech link info too, they made it sound like this relay required splicing of wires. In the cruze its just a simple swapping of existing relays, think the Tech link article was referring to the malibu or some buick that required the relay to be spliced in.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

This was easier said than done, replacing that 13500117 trunk relay with the new 19119267 double pulse relay.

I removed the fuse panel, could see two gray tabs about a quarter way down, squeezed those as far as they would go, that fuse block would not come loose. So I carefully worked a slotted screwdriver and was able to free the right side, but trying this on the left side, the right side popped in again.

So I elected to remove that vent panel, mine has the GPS mounted on it, by doing this, I could reach in with my left hand while working those tabs loose with a slotted screwdriver.

Of course that fuse panel is too large to fit through the fuse panel door, has a black hinged cover on the top with two more side snaps on it, those I pried carefully loose, cover snapped back. No way to get my fingers on the old relay, used a pair of protected long nose pliers to carefully work it out and put the new relay in.

Of course closing that black cover was a snap as was plugging the fuse panel back in. Aligned my cable for the GPS and snapped that vent panel back in. And replaced the fuse panel door.

It works, takes two quick presses on either the trunk switch or the remote. Was careful no scratches, no broken tabs.

GM Master Tech, is correct, all you have to do is to replace the existing trunk relay with the new one. And this relay is located on the lower left side of the instrument panel behind the fuse door.

The only thing I was given was the new relay, no instructions and really no idea where it went. Could have fit in the trunk lid for all I knew. While doing a net search on this subject, found just that Tech Link page and this exact post. Glad GM Master Tech Posted it.

Thanks.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Is it possible for me to get this relay put in my 2014?

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Daryl said:


> Is it possible for me to get this relay put in my 2014?
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


Yes, I had a 2014 rental w/o it so not all 2014 were "fixed" of the inadvertently pressed trunk button issues. I knew of the issue and was paranoid to leave the keys in any layer of clothing. You walk in there with PI# 0924 and tell em you keep finding your trunk open. Most the times at home but this last time you were at the store when you found it open. Not a safe secure situation.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Yes, I had a 2014 rental w/o it so not all 2014 were "fixed" of the inadvertently pressed trunk button issues. I knew of the issue and was paranoid to leave the keys in any layer of clothing. You walk in there with PI# 0924 and tell em you keep finding your trunk open. Most the times at home but this last time you were at the store when you found it open. Not a safe secure situation.


Cool. I've only had my trunk open unintentionally one time while I was inside the drug store, but it still worries me that it will happen again. I'll tell the dealer about it Monday when I take my Wife's car in. Hopefully they can get the relay in time, and do it with my Axel recall. 

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Daryl said:


> Cool. I've only had my trunk open unintentionally one time while I was inside the drug store, but it still worries me that it will happen again. I'll tell the dealer about it Monday when I take my Wife's car in. Hopefully they can get the relay in time, and do it with my Axel recall.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


If they are close, go in and have them order it in person. I am also waiting on axle #2 to show up and I will go order the trunk button. (unrelated to this threads original topic)


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> If they are close, go in and have them order it in person. I am also waiting on axle #2 to show up and I will go order the trunk button. (unrelated to this threads original topic)


Not really lol. Their about a hour or so away.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Daryl said:


> Not really lol. Their about a hour or so away.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


Yeah when I broke down in PA I kinda found that out the hard way.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Daryl said:


> Cool. I've only had my trunk open unintentionally one time while I was inside the drug store, but it still worries me that it will happen again.


Yeah I must be extra clumsy because I had it happen twice in my first week of ownership. Got the part swapped in and hasn't happened a single time since. 

Funny, since I was aware of the concern I've occasionally taken notice to Cruzes and other affected GM cars parked with popped trunks. I get the feeling I should knock and say something to the owner about the fix, but people don't typically take well to unsolicited advice.. lol.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jandree22 said:


> Funny, since I was aware of the concern I've occasionally taken notice to Cruzes and other affected GM cars parked with popped trunks. I get the feeling I should knock and say something to the owner about the fix, but people don't typically take well to unsolicited advice.. lol.


At Christmas time my girlfriend and I were going shopping at the mall, when looking for parking I noticed a brand new malibu with the trunk open. I told my girlfriend to go on without me, decided to keep watch since I could see the trunk was full of presents. 

The lady who owned the car came out after about 10 minutes & had a bewildered look on her face when she saw her trunk. I thought about telling her about the relay fix, but honestly at -10F there was no way I was getting out of my nice warm car. I already did more than my part as a fellow chevy owner, I watched her car in the freezing cold.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Was happy to see "Made in the USA" on this 19119267 relay. Haven't seen this in a very long time. Original trunk relay says, "Made in China". Is a SPDT relay with an extra pin on it that isn't on the new relay.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Yeah when I broke down in PA I kinda found that out the hard way.


There's a few that are closer than that, but their a joke. Where did you break down at?

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

New Stanton. Mt pleasant is where the dealer was. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## auraxr (Nov 29, 2011)

Did not read through here to see if my question was answered previously but wondering if the '15 Cruze uses a two press relay to get away from unintentional trunk openings? I have '15 on order and have had present '13 and former '11 Cruze modified with this change.  Thanks.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

auraxr said:


> Did not read through here to see if my question was answered previously but wondering if the '15 Cruze uses a two press relay to get away from unintentional trunk openings? I have '15 on order and have had present '13 and former '11 Cruze modified with this change. Thanks.


Not sure, but, if the 2015 is like my 2014 Cruze RS, you get a single-shot release that requires a longer button press to trigger the release mechanism. Still in my experience, even with the longer button press change, I've had my trunk open unexpectedly three times since taking delivery of the car six months ago. My advice is to request the two-shot modification if it's not standard on the 2015 Cruze, and to make sure it's part of the deal before signing on the bottom line.

Hope this helps. Cheers!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> Not sure, but, if the 2015 is like my 2014 Cruze RS, you get a single-shot release that requires a longer button press to trigger the release mechanism. Still in my experience, even with the longer button press change, I've had my trunk open unexpectedly three times since taking delivery of the car six months ago. My advice is to request the two-shot modification if it's not standard on the 2015 Cruze, and to make sure it's part of the deal before signing on the bottom line.
> 
> Hope this helps. Cheers!


As of 28 February 2014 This ^ 

That was an awkward feel when I came across a car with it as I'm used to pressing 20 times to open.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

From what I know the dealers don't have them anymore or were told not to sell them. Check online for it but since the update I haven't had an issue


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

hmmmm this has never happened to me..


----------



## ttjustin12 (Apr 7, 2015)

Has anyone found out where to get the relay outside of a dealer? my dealer wants $90 for it. Unfortunately I was a late comer to this forum and am just out of my warranty.


----------



## mattk (Feb 18, 2011)

Just got around to doing this today in my 2011. It's a 5 minute job if your hand fits inside the fuse panel and you have long nose pliers. I bought the part off ebay for $73, new genuine OEM. After removing the fuse panel door use your right hand to press in the two grey tabs about a quarter of the way down the panel (one on each side). While they're pressed in, reach your left hand over the top of the black cover and pull down and towards you and it will pop right out. Pull the black cover to the opening and use your pliers to push in the grey tabs on the sides of the black cover and flip the cover up. Use the pliers to pull out the leftmost relay, replace it with the new one, snap everything back in place and you're done. Fix works like a charm.


----------



## Blackrs (Apr 18, 2015)

My trunk opens even if the keys are just sitting next to me in the passenger seat. Has anyone have this happen to them?


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I have went to bed and walked out to my trunk open. Happens almost every other day. I don't live in the best city so I made a habit of looking outside every little while and trying not to put my keys in my pocket. Monday I am getting the 2 shot installed and the ECM update.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Blackrs said:


> My trunk opens even if the keys are just sitting next to me in the passenger seat. Has anyone have this happen to them?


Where are the other set of keys?


----------



## Blackrs (Apr 18, 2015)

This is while I'm at work and take a break and sit in the car, the other set of keys are at home 15 miles away.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Blackrs said:


> This is while I'm at work and take a break and sit in the car, the other set of keys are at home 15 miles away.


There is a ECM update for this and it includes a test proceedure that may call for the switch at the trunklid to be replaced.

Rob


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Robby said:


> There is a ECM update for this and it includes a test proceedure that may call for the switch at the trunklid to be replaced.
> 
> Rob


When I got the two shot trunk release less than a month later my trunk switch had finished its slow death. I suspect the reason my trunk was inadvertently popping in the first place was the water in the switch shorting it out.


----------



## Blackrs (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks Robby, I'll be looking into the ECM update


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I tried to set up for the 2 shot trunk release but they wanted a diagnosis fee. Called GM and they told me that that type of thing is only included for the bumper to bumper which is 35,000 miles or 3 years. sure enough I am at about 40,000 miles. So if you are less then 35,000 miles get it done before then! But if you are low miles like me still email or call GM and complain, they offered to pay the diagnosis fee for me! As for the part or installation they said it depends what the diagnosis and they might pay for it. Will keep everyone updated on what happens.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

So GM will pay the fee to install. Won't pay for the part. $80 through the dealership. Oh well


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

Has anybody had this procedure done on a 2012 Cruze LS? Mine is at the dealer right now for this job and they are telling me they need to run wires and new connectors etc because that's what the "instructions" say to do.

I tried telling them they are following the procedure for the sonic not the Cruze and that its just plug and play, but they insist I'm wrong.

Anybody who knows can you settle this?

Thanks!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Good grief!

Remove original relay from fuze panel, lower left side of dash after opening door.
Insert new relay, re-install door, try it out.

The add wire instructions were for certain Buick models…..they even say the Cruze is plug and play.
The instructions must be downloaded from the PI info pages.

1.5 minutes if you are slow.

Rob


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Robby said:


> Good grief!
> 
> Remove original relay from fuze panel, lower left side of dash after opening door.
> Insert new relay, re-install door, try it out.
> ...


*As usual, Robby's answer is spot on. *
Took me and the GM tech 15 minutes to do the job on my 2014 RS, 14 minutes of which we drank coffee and BS'd about Trifecta's tune for the Cruze _(me)_ and Sonic _(him)_. Haven't had a trunk open worry since.


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> *As usual, Robby's answer is spot on. *
> Took me and the GM tech 15 minutes to do the job on my 2014 RS, 14 minutes of which we drank coffee and BS'd about Trifecta's tune for the Cruze _(me)_ and Sonic _(him)_. Haven't had a trunk open a worry since.


That's what i suspected, and i showed them the Techlink information regarding this but he dismissed it as being for the 2014 model cruze and up not for my particular 2012.
I eventually relented and he finished the job, four hours later i got a call that it was done. It works as intended, however I'm not happy that they needed to do a butcher job to finish it.

Looking for a new dealer.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

WX4WTF said:


> That's what i suspected, and i showed them the Techlink information regarding this but he dismissed it as being for the 2014 model cruze and up not for my particular 2012.
> I eventually relented and he finished the job, four hours later i got a call that it was done. It works as intended, however I'm not happy that they needed to do a butcher job to finish it.
> 
> Looking for a new dealer.


Sadly, my eco IS a 2012.

I think they lied.

Rob


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

They don't do the 2 shot any more. Your dealer should do the PCM update which will delay the release on the fob and BCM. To keep the truck from opening randomly since my dealer did the update it has stopped


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> *As usual, Robby's answer is spot on. *
> Took me and the GM tech 15 minutes to do the job on my 2014 RS, 14 minutes of which we drank coffee and BS'd about Trifecta's tune for the Cruze _(me)_ and Sonic _(him)_. Haven't had a trunk open worry since.



late 13 and up has the needed PCM update


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

SneakerFix said:


> They don't do the 2 shot any more. Your dealer should do the PCM update which will delay the release on the fob and BCM. To keep the truck from opening randomly.


Correct.



SneakerFix said:


> late 13 and up has the needed PCM update


Correct, again.

However my April 2014 build 2014 Cruze RS still experienced the occasional (3x IIRC) unexpected open trunk event and I requested the double-shot relay be installed even though my PCM and BCM programming were up to date. GM approved and my dealership's service department obliged. Using the two-shot relay with the freshest control software is a bit "different" but it works a charm and open trunk accidents are now, thankfully, a thing of the past. GM didn't request a return of the original single-shot relay so I keep it in the glovebox and will re-install it when I sell or trade-in the car. The current setup works fine for me but would confuse the daylights out of a new owner unacquainted with the nuances of its proper use.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Does it take longer to open the trunk?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Techlink said 28 February and beyond 2014 built models got BCM updates for press and hold. Running wires sounds like some back woods B------S-----



SneakerFix said:


> Does it take longer to open the trunk?


press and hold for like 3-4 seconds vs our pres the button 2 times in a slow pattern. looking at the 2014 I described, the trunk button now says "hold" on the fob and in owners manual.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

SneakerFix said:


> Does it take longer to open the trunk?


*Yes, the procedure is a bit slower and more deliberate.

*Whether using the key fob or the external trunk release button found underneath the trunk lid lip, I press and hold the button initially for the count of "One-Mississippi", momentarily release and then immediately press and hold the button again until the lip latch opens and the trunk pops open. Don't know that it's a full 3 to 4 seconds that _*Merc6*_ reports, but it is slower and I imagine it could seem a lifetime if the operator were in a hurry.

Interesting, when using the key fob and if the doors are locked, the taillights flash once after the first button push is successful (i.e., fob button held pressed for the correct length of time), visually prompting the operator to release and then press and hold the button again until the trunk lid opens.

- -
Ulysses


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Where can I buy a 2 shot trunk release for 2012 Eco. I went to one dealer and I don't know if they just didn't want to do the work or what but they gave me the run around that this will cost me @ 250 and the part is very difficult to locate now. Should have done this a long time ago. Should I call another dealer since this one is blowing smoke or is the part really not avail any more. Really like to do this to my car! I found a web site with a number that takes me to a page that sells it for @ $50. Part number is 19119267. Ideas?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

From what I know it's not in stock anymore since the PCMupdate took place


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Patman said:


> Where can I buy a 2 shot trunk release for 2012 Eco. I went to one dealer and I don't know if they just didn't want to do the work or what but they gave me the run around that this will cost me @ 250 and the part is very difficult to locate now. Should have done this a long time ago. Should I call another dealer since this one is blowing smoke or is the part really not avail any more. Really like to do this to my car! I found a web site with a number that takes me to a page that sells it for @ $50. Part number is 19119267. Ideas?


Patman,
If you don't mind spending a few bucks, then your "quick 'n easy" option is to buy the part somewhere and install it yourself. You might also consider having a dealership local to you do it under warranty if it has the part in stock and is willing to lend a helping hand as was my local dealership's Service Manager. As _*SneakerFix*_ noted immediately after you in this thread and AFAIK, the part is no longer available to be ordered from GM.




SneakerFix said:


> From what I know it's not in stock anymore since the PCM update took place


Sneaks,
Correctomundo, as usual.:th_coolio: I was able to obtain one for my 2014 RS because my local dealership had a few in inventory.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have no problem with buying and doing myself. Where can I find it. As far as warranty, my car has 52K on a 2012 so I "think" it is out of warranty or I would do that. As I said I think I got the "run around" from the one dealer I talked to. Is the part # I listed previously correct. When I did a search on it, one link took me a GM parts site but the description was vague and it stated no returns etc. Here is the link: http://www.egmcartech.com/store/19119267-Description-Not-Available-General-Motors_111692869541.html 

Worth a shot?

I think I will call my selling dealer tomorrow and the link above to see if that is what I need.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Patman said:


> I have no problem with buying and doing myself. Where can I find it. As far as warranty, my car has 52K on a 2012 so I "think" it is out of warranty or I would do that. As I said I think I got the "run around" from the one dealer I talked to. Is the part # I listed previously correct. When I did a search on it, one link took me a GM parts site but the description was vague and it stated no returns etc. Here is the link: 19119267 - Description Not Available - General Motors for Sale - emgCarTech
> 
> Worth a shot?
> 
> I think I will call my selling dealer tomorrow and the link above to see if that is what I need.



I called the dealer I bought the car from and asked them about this and they said yes it was a recall only covered under 3/36 warranty and they would not cover the repairs but it would cost 280 to fix and the part is 109. Well I found the part at the link above for $60 and it has been confirmed that is the correct part. My question should the dealer fix the problem as it is a recall despite the fact I have 52K on my car? Patsy/GM Customer service can you help or shed some light?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It wasn't a recall……it was a warrantable product update for those operators that experienced the occasional finding their trunk open…….generally caused by those of us that would trigger the button, if in your pocket or somewhere, by bending down or bumping something.
Kind of a customer satisfaction thing.

It evolved into a reprogram that required the operator to push and hold the release button…..a one or two second response delay was introduced as it was explained to me.

The delay was programmed into 14 and subsequent cars along with a new key fob that has the word 'HOLD' imprinted below the trunk button icon.

So, evidently it was a stopgap measure until the reprogram was ready.

Anyways, no warranty beyond the B to B.

Rob


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Robby said:


> It wasn't a recall……it was a warrantable product update for those operators that experienced the occasional finding their trunk open…….generally caused by those of us that would trigger the button, if in your pocket or somewhere, by bending down or bumping something.
> Kind of a customer satisfaction thing.
> 
> It evolved into a reprogram that required the operator to push and hold the release button…..a one or two second response delay was introduced as it was explained to me.
> ...


Would you say it would be worth my while to purchase the part for @ $60 and install myself?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Patman said:


> Would you say it would be worth my while to purchase the part for @ $60 and install myself?


What's the replacement cost of the stuff in your trunk? I've got my tools in there as part of my roadside self-assistance program.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> What's the replacement cost of the stuff in your trunk? I've got my tools in there as part of my roadside self-assistance program.


A spare tire for an Eco. Other than that nothing unless I take a few people somewhere and I throw my umbrella\sunshade and CDs back there. Never reinstalled my sub from my 2011, that I never had this problem with. I try not to make my car a car one someone would want to break into. Honestly I rarely lock it unless I leave it for the day at work or the bus stop and I ride the bus to work. That being the case, I really just don't want it to open and it start raining, more than not or someone see it open and think hey lets see what's in here or an embarrassment situation.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Patman said:


> Would you say it would be worth my while to purchase the part for @ $60 and install myself?


If you can get the relay, sure……sixty bucks is worth the piece of mind and it is a zero effort install.

Takes a day or two to get used to the two press thing but becomes natural.

Rob


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

> sixty bucks is worth the piece of mind and it is a zero effort install.


 My thoughts exactly forget the junk I have in my car not worth anything. Just hate thinking will my trunk be open when I get out


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Patman said:


> My thoughts exactly forget the junk I have in my car not worth anything. Just hate thinking will my trunk be open when I get out


I did not have the two shot release for the first 1.5 years and 35K miles and found the trunk open a half dozen times. In 2.5 additional years, now at 80K I have never found my trunk open.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Patman said:


> I called the dealer I bought the car from and asked them about this and they said yes it was a recall only covered under 3/36 warranty and they would not cover the repairs but it would cost 280 to fix and the part is 109. Well I found the part at the link above for $60 and it has been confirmed that is the correct part. My question should the dealer fix the problem as it is a recall despite the fact I have 52K on my car? Patsy/GM Customer service can you help or shed some light?



Hi Pat, 

I can definitely look into this further for you, and possibly provide some clarification. Just send me over a private message along with your VIN and current mileage. Looking forward to hearing from you . 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## DennisL (Sep 30, 2014)

GM Part # 19119267. List is around $75!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Well it finally arrived. My 2 shot trunk relay. Not to sound stupid, where does it go? I looked at the fuse block under the hood and nothing. The fuse block under the dash appears to have something. How the ***** do you get it out and is that where it is? According to the owner manual it should go under the dash, how do you get to it to change it. Do you have to dismantle the dash? Help!!!!! Pics would be helpful if anyone has them.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

It does go into the dash fuse panel, but mine was installed by the dealer so I can't help much with the how. I do believe the fuse panel is hinged or unclips to access things, though I never actually looked.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Fuse panel left side…remove cover…..the fuse box hinges are on the bottom…..towards the top left and right side there are two flat plastic pieces, grey in color that are squeezed to release the latch……thumb on the left, third finger on the right, index and signal finger at top……squeeze the side plates while pulling outwards with your index and signal.

The box will release and pivot downward….plenty of wire for this….once down enough there is a black cover that need to be released (just lift) and it too is on pivot pins.
Once open, there are three relays exposed.

Now, the part I can't help with…..I don't remember which of the three…..you can search and maybe someone put the bulletin with procedure up or, you can remove one relay, try the trunk release…if it doesn't work, your first guess was a good one…buy a lottery ticket.
Only three choices, pull one, try trunk release (on fob)….try the next….so on….once you get it, put the new relay in its place.

Press the remote trunk button….wait a second, press again…..should do the trick.
Same process applies to the release button outside….press, wait, press again.

Rob


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

> The box will release and pivot downward….plenty of wire for this….once down enough there is a black cover that need to be released (just lift) and it too is on pivot pins.
> Once open, there are three relays exposed.
> 
> Now, the part I can't help with…..I don't remember which of the three


OK I am here. I found the tabs and I am getting it loose but not completely free(swiveled down yet) There is one thing that has me concerned all the wire getting in the way of putting the fuse block back in place. From what I read in the owner manual, I am trying the first one to the left first. I would think they would have different plug configs for each also IDK? I guess I will find out when I have more than 10 min to devote to it, like I did last night. Almost there. I will try to get some pics also. Doesn't seem too difficult.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I've had this happen a couple times with my 14 LT over the past year, I will ask about it on my next oil change visit at 20K miles, Thanks!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Since you still under the 3/36 BTB: you can mention #PI0924: Intermittent Unwanted Trunk Opening While Vehicle is Parked - (Apr 4, 2013) It may take some time to get the relay tho. It is really not a recall just a customer satisfaction thing. I took my car in at 52K so that is why I am doing it on my own for @$60.


----------



## larzman (Jan 19, 2016)

I know I'm late on this, but I've been having the trunk mysteriously opens whenever it wants, but only when the car is parked and not running, usually unlocked). I'm not hitting any keyfob button, as the trunk has opened by itself when keyfobs were in the house hanging on a key rack (no one in house either) when car is in driveway. I close the trunk, check to make sure it is in fact closed and locked, yes... then stand there looking at it and it will open in less than 5 minutes while I drink a beer wondering what's up with my Cruze (2012 LS). 

Do I replace the trunk switch and light harness or replace the relay per the #PI0924 bulletin? Is the car just possessed, lol?

Is the 2-shot relay still available from GM? Any alternate source links would be appreciated.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

larzman said:


> I know I'm late on this, but I've been having the trunk mysteriously opens whenever it wants, but only when the car is parked and not running, usually unlocked). I'm not hitting any keyfob button, as the trunk has opened by itself when keyfobs were in the house hanging on a key rack (no one in house either) when car is in driveway. I close the trunk, check to make sure it is in fact closed and locked, yes... then stand there looking at it and it will open in less than 5 minutes while I drink a beer wondering what's up with my Cruze (2012 LS).


The double-shot relay wouldn't be a bad idea, but I think it's the trunk switch that's going.

Until then, lock the car when you park it. The truck switch is ignored if the car is locked.


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> The double-shot relay wouldn't be a bad idea, but I think it's the trunk switch that's going.
> 
> Until then, lock the car when you park it. The truck switch is ignored if the car is locked.



Nope. Trunk can be opened when the car *is* locked. That's what caused me to get the 2-shot relay. Very annoying.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

brent769 said:


> Nope. Trunk can be opened when the car *is* locked. That's what caused me to get the 2-shot relay. Very annoying.


The switch on the fob will still work, but the switch on the trunk itself had better be disabled with the car locked or anyone can help themselves to to the contents of your trunk.

Now (it may depend on the model), but if your fob is within range (a few feet) then the switch on the trunk will work even with the car locked.


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> The switch on the fob will still work, but the switch on the trunk itself had better be disabled with the car locked or anyone can help themselves to to the contents of your trunk.
> 
> Now (it may depend on the model), but if your fob is within range (a few feet) then the switch on the trunk will work even with the car locked.


Yes, sorry I was thinking strictly with opening the trunk with the fob. It opens for me whether the car is locked or not. The button on the trunk itself only opens when the car is unlocked. My bad.


----------



## Jcw1980 (Dec 21, 2019)

Well the two shot trunk release relay work for a 2016 Chevy Cruze limited RS thank you in advance


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jcw1980 said:


> Well the two shot trunk release relay work for a 2016 Chevy Cruze limited RS thank you in advance


Welcome Aboard!

Glad we couls help.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## auraxr (Nov 29, 2011)

Jcw1980 said:


> Well the two shot trunk release relay work for a 2016 Chevy Cruze limited RS thank you in advance


I would think it would as '16 Cruze Limited is still first Gen. I had this done on a '13 and '15 Cruze RS and worked great. No more accidental open trunk.


----------

